# Anyone Else Having Probs With Imgur?



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Is anyone else having probs with imgur?

Can't get pic's to display


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Not that i am aware of, hold on a minute


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yep, the site is playing up by the looks of it but the mobile app appears to be okay but i'll try posting a pic.










I see, it looks like they have added everyone to a Beta version, i left the Beta Version, signed back in and voila!


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I find that I can upload okay to imgur but if I try and resize the image it craps out. I need to resize the image on my laptop then upload.


----------

